# Mod idea



## jam66150 (Apr 28, 2017)

You know how half way through a skube turn the corners line up what if you could turn the corners that sounds like a fun mod


----------



## ananonymouscuber (Jun 24, 2017)

I thought about that too


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

LOL wut how would you even do that?!!!!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that exists in most shape modding puzzles...
Can't think of one off the top of my head


some1 help


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 27, 2018)

mixup skewb


----------

